# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories >  What kind of chiller are you using?

## Aquaculture

Thank you for assisting in the poll. It would really help me decide which brand I may be buying.

I am considering on using a chiller to cool my tank. May you please share your experience and help clear some concerns I have;

1) What would the increase in electricity charges be per month?  :Shocked: 
2) During start up or when the condenser kick in. Is the noise really 
noticeable? 
3) Would the condenser generate a lot of heat?  :Idea:

----------


## ah fat

i believe power used by the chiller is usually 100w and above. on it 24/7 and your bill will sky rocket. and its dependent on the horsepower also.

----------


## nexus17

1) Really depends on your chiller size and tank size you are supporting; and also the temp you want to maintain at. If the temp you want to maintain is low like 24-25 deg, your chiller will be on for long period of time, especially so when the chiller you used is too small for your tank, etc....therefore hard to say. My bills went up by about $10+ when I used a 1/3 HP chiller with 4x2x2 with T5 lights. When I changed to MH, the chiller kicked in more often now and my first month bill when up by abt $40. Now I am still adjusting the temp and my MH height from water to optimize my electrical bills and fish tank needs.
2) Noise when kicked in vary from brand to brand, I am using Artica and it's noticeable. Was told this is very quiet compared to others. I have yet to experience what other brands are like.
3) Yes, the heat is tremendous. Try to get it well ventilated or your chiller may fail earlier.

Hope this helps,

 :Jump for joy:

----------


## Aquaculture

Thanks Nexus.... Yr inputs has been valuable. Hope others would share their experiences too, so the censors would be more accurate.

----------


## lEddyl

1) What would the increase in electricity charges be per month?

no idea. don't think it's alot. since i didn't notice huge increase.

2) During start up or when the condenser kick in. Is the noise really
noticeable?

my first is resun cl650. fan is much more noisy plus chiller in my room. change to artica now quite ok. 

3) Would the condenser generate a lot of heat?

yes. Was told by the service man it better be...the warm the better. 
> warm air = < kicks in time

----------


## jowy_ham

Use Resun CL650 before switching to Arctica 1/10.

1) What would the increase in electricity charges be per month?
Not sure yet, cos still in my 1st month with Arctica but theorically it should consume less power/electricity (1 of the main reason for the switch to Arctica  :Grin:  )

2) During start up or when the condenser kick in. Is the noise really noticeable?
Resun CL650 has a problem of going off sometimes with a loud bang
Arctica is bearly noticeable (happy owner  :Laughing:  )

3) Would the condenser generate a lot of heat? 
Resun CL650 = YES
Arctica 1/10 = Felt that it generate less heat than Resun CL650


Specs : 
Tank : 3 x 2 x 2
Lights : 6 x T5 HO 39W on for 6 Hrs on weekdays and 9 Hrs on weekends.
Temperature : ~26 degrees (below 26 when lights are off, below 27 when lights are on)
Filter : Rena XP3
3L CO2 cylinder with external CO2 reactor
Plants : Spiky, Taiwan & Flame moss + Fissiden
Fauna : Cherry shrimps, Otos, Yamatos, Cardinal

----------


## Aquaculture

Thanks for the feedback so far  :Smile:  

Seems like Arctica is leading the pack.... will check out the price later at Aquarama

----------


## StanChung

Hi guys, 1hp=745.70W.

The Resun CL650 also means the rating is 650W if I'm not mistaken.

----------


## jiahe88

hi i using heilea HC300A 1/4hp, i can say the temp came out that i can feel is actually make no different when i don't own a chiller some more the kick start sound like my friends Arctica chiller so silent. .my tank and chiller is just beside my master bed rooms. who ever been to my house should know the distance right. .cheers

----------


## Xavir

I am using a local brand " Pacific Cool", 1/2 hp. Is a older model and kind of noisy but does it job well. Also, do not find much increase in my electricity bill.

----------


## samuelgoh

hi, to bros using artica, did you installed any extra pipings ? heard that installing chiller is like installing aircon like that..
is it ok to just leave the unit next to the tank ? without additional pipings , etc ?

----------


## peter2883

I will be getting a Hailea one as there are good reviews on this Chiller & the price is not high... Quite quiet as well from what I heard...

----------


## valice

> hi, to bros using artica, did you installed any extra pipings ? heard that installing chiller is like installing aircon like that..
> is it ok to just leave the unit next to the tank ? without additional pipings , etc ?


What additional piping are you referring to?
For Artica chiller, it is just an inlet from your filter (or external pump) and outlet to the tank. No additional piping what so ever.

To prevent heat loss (or heat increase to be exact) from the piping, some chiller users add a layer of insulation foam around the pipes.

It is definitely okay to leave it next to the tank, for ventilation purposes.

----------


## Jaffar

I read a number of messages in the forum about problems with Resun and even Hailea chillers. After a short period of time, an external thermostat have to be installed so that the chillers are able to kick in at the correct temperature. 

Is this problem only limited to resun and Hailea chillers? I would like to get a new chiller from one of these 2 brands (because cheaper) but have been turned off by this problem. Can't even go for Artica as it is too expensive. 

Still contemplating on whether to go ahead with purchase of chiller.

----------


## stephen chung

> I read a number of messages in the forum about problems with Resun and even Hailea chillers. After a short period of time, an external thermostat have to be installed so that the chillers are able to kick in at the correct temperature. 
> 
> Is this problem only limited to resun and Hailea chillers? I would like to get a new chiller from one of these 2 brands (because cheaper) but have been turned off by this problem. Can't even go for Artica as it is too expensive. 
> 
> Still contemplating on whether to go ahead with purchase of chiller.


Actually, this problem is not limited to these 2 chillers. There are a few which have this problem also. Is not the thermostat problem is more of the flow rate problem. I used to use eheim 2215 for my tank and I have to use a external thermostat to control the chiller because the different between the tank temperature and the chiller temperature is too big but when I change to 2028 the difference narrows...

----------


## cairocks

I am a crazy guy to be using a chiller that is not selling in Singapore. I am using a Mr Aqua 1/10Hp Chiller brought in from Hong Kong. Pretty quiet machine and it does cool my 2ft 20 gallon tank quite well. Only problem is that the thermostat isn't working properly and I had DIY a extermostat to control it's kicking in. Have been using it for almost 1.5 years already and now wondering if there are any chiller technician available to service it though I do clean the filter mesh myself every couple of month.

----------


## valice

Think you can try bringing to Bioplast and see if they are able to service.

----------


## samuelgoh

hw much does it cost to install an external thermostat? anyone ?

----------


## cairocks

> hw much does it cost to install an external thermostat? anyone ?


As I DIYed one myself, the cost of buying the spare parts alone cost me over a hundred dollars. But its been sometime already and I don't really remember the exact cost. There is no modification to the chiller itself, just a thermostat controlled socket that will turn on and off the power supply to whatever that is plug into it at preset temperatures.

----------


## doubleace

Would like to hear from some bros that are using chiller for planted tank.

Brand:
Lifespan (how many years):
Maintenance (noproblem/headache):
Tank size:
Model:

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## BFG

Brand: Mitsubishi Starmex
Lifespan (how many years): 4 month
Maintenance (noproblem/headache): too early to tell for problem/maintenance.
Tank size: 4x2x2 marine tank
Model: not sure.......

http://www.absolutereef.com/forums/i...pic=4572&st=90

Mine is on post nbr 98. Took 20 minute to chill from 26 degrees to 25 degrees celsius and will rest for 2hr. Doesn't need a pump to run but will need a sump though as the cooling coil would be placed in the sump. Heat output is acceptable than a Resun CL650 which makes my home feel like a sauna whenever I reach home after work. On a rainy day like today, it took less than 20 minute to chill and rest for more than 2hr.

----------


## o2bubble

choose arctica. No regrets.

----------


## doubleace

> choose arctica. No regrets.


ok so i will go for Arctica instead as compare to Teco

----------


## cairocks

Brand: Mr Aqua
Lifespan (how many years):1 year 7 month and still going strong
Maintenance (noproblem/headache):initially eccentric thermostat, suspect is that my filter flowrate not high enough, solved after DIY an external thermostat.
Tank size:approx 90litres
Model:MR-300

----------


## doubleace

Now i'm stuck with this 2 brands, Arctica and Teco. Here you all mention that Arctica is good wont regret. In the other forum they say that Teco is good and Arctica service is bad. Confuse..  :Laughing:

----------


## Aquaculture

Generate your own consensus bro. Use the advices and experience of bros here and other forums only as a guideline. Ultimately its your choice.

----------


## doubleace

ok noted. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## ati88888

Hi all,

Here is a professional review on TECO Chiller. http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2006/8/review3

I only trust people whom can provides statistics on reviewing on products.

I kinda feel terrible for all types of lousy reviews from people on chillers. If you dont have the professionalism. Please dont quote or mislead users of your reviews.

----------


## carlfsk

I have posted this on another thread, but I got no response on it.

I am using Daeil 1/4hp to chill my 250ltr tank. The heat is generally hotter then my former Artica chiller. At least my mum is complaining as she always seats in front of it...for some reasons.  :Grin: 

Also a little noisier...maybe due to a stronger fan within the chiller.

Anyone has any idea how much wattage the Daeil 1/4hp chiller is using?I just wanna calculate how much I am actually paying to chill the tank.

It kicks in every 1.5hrs, and lasted 15minutes to chill down the temperature by 1C. I calculated based on 4oo watts and it will roughly cost me from $10 - $15 per month.

By-the-way, I am running it using a eheim1250 pump. Any idea if it's efficiency will improve if a higher flowrate pump is used?

PS: formerly I am using a Artica 1/10 hp on the same tank. I calculated it should cost me about the same price as this 'new' Daeil chiller. I got it 2nd hand thinking it could be cheaper, or rather more efficient, to run a higher capacity chiller. But seems like it's not the case.

----------


## hc rotala

Statistics sometime not always accurate and all uncover. Statistics will not last as long as the product themselves. 

If say "forumers must have the professionalism otherwise don’t quote". Such will be too drastic, forum will be less interesting. 

Peoples who know entering here sure know how to survey or Google for more product information at the Web. But I believe many here keen to share their view are rather end user or prior end user. Let them spoke for the things they have used, with honest and pure heart. They probably knows better than the statistics analyzer, discover more positive & negative potential towards the equipments.

----------


## hc rotala

Teco TR-20
Duration of usage: 10 months +
Maintenance: clean the air filter net every 1 or 2 months
Tank size: 36” x 18” x 18”
Temperature setting: 25 – 26 Celsius (temp toleration 1 Celsius)
Water turnover: +/-1150 l/h with Iwaki MD-15R water pump
Operating sequence: run-in +/- 30 min, idle +/- 2 h (w/o room air condition), 3 h (with room air condition)
Condenser's Heat generation: moderate (place it on 18” tall rack, and use room air conditional occasionally)
Noise level: far higher than PC’s fan, but not so annoyance, might have been used to it.

----------


## fleekk

Sorry to ask a question to all bros, if I am using a 4x2x2 tank, what capacity chiller would i need? What is the estimated budget to get one? I have never use a chiller as cannot tolerate the fan noise anymore.

Many thanks in advance.

----------


## peter2883

> Sorry to ask a question to all bros, if I am using a 4x2x2 tank, what capacity chiller would i need? What is the estimated budget to get one? I have never use a chiller as cannot tolerate the fan noise anymore.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


You will need something in range of 1/2 HP... This should be enough for a 04 footer...

Price will depend on what brand you are looking at...

I went for the Hailea 250A for my 03 Footer & it's serving me well... Pricewise I'm not so sure but it should be in the range of $400 for the China brand ones...

For me Hailea is good enough & seriously quiet but mine is only 4 months old...

----------


## adeguay

> Sorry to ask a question to all bros, if I am using a 4x2x2 tank, what capacity chiller would i need? What is the estimated budget to get one? I have never use a chiller as cannot tolerate the fan noise anymore.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


I am using arctica 1/5 HP for my 4*2*2. Price more than 1K. 
set my temp at 27C. Monthly PUB is about extra $35 for 2 MH light and this chiller. Hope this information help you in your selection.

----------


## yan

hie, i have a question.
eg. 
tank: 3x1.5x1.5
current temp:28
optimum temp:24-25
Chiller:Arctica 1/10 HP
Canister:Eheim 2028

ideal flowrate for chiller is 4-6 US gallon = 15-22 Litre per/min
My canister's valve,is 3/4 open.

So if im using the chiller is the flow rate under power? Will i cause the chiller to kick in often. Thus will it spoil? 

PS: my resun 280(4-5yrs) is down and i'm planning to change to either arctica/teco

Thanks for Advice.

----------


## texaskido

what size of chiller should i get for my 29 gallon crs tank?

----------


## Savant

So the cost of running an Artica Chiller on a 4ft is abt 35 dollars more per month. How does this compare with say Resun? I am thinking of chilling my 4ft to 26.5 if I do a re-scape.

----------


## adeguay

> So the cost of running an Artica Chiller on a 4ft is abt 35 dollars more per month. How does this compare with say Resun? I am thinking of chilling my 4ft to 26.5 if I do a re-scape.


 
The $35 is incuding my 2 MH light. I assume the running cost is between $15 to 20 for the chiller.

----------


## muakmuak

Hi guys, how do you know which power range of chillers for different tank size? I have a 4ft and a 2ft. Intend to use a old CL280 for the 2ft but not sure what for the 4ft?

Just connected my CL280 to the 2ft today. Noticed there are no warm air coming out from the rear. Is the chiller kaput already? Was using it for my 4ft for 6 months until I read that it is undersized for a 4ft.

----------


## peter2883

> hie, i have a question.
> eg. 
> tank: 3x1.5x1.5
> current temp:28
> optimum temp:24-25
> Chiller:Arctica 1/10 HP
> Canister:Eheim 2028
> 
> ideal flowrate for chiller is 4-6 US gallon = 15-22 Litre per/min
> ...


If the flowrate is under powered your chiller will spoil earlier... Check the website for your brand for the correct flowrate... If the chiller kicks in too often at too high a frequency at on & off it would spoil prematurely...




> what size of chiller should i get for my 29 gallon crs tank?


Check the brand of the chiller of your choice to see what is suitable for your tank volume...




> Hi guys, how do you know which power range of chillers for different tank size? I have a 4ft and a 2ft. Intend to use a old CL280 for the 2ft but not sure what for the 4ft?
> 
> Just connected my CL280 to the 2ft today. Noticed there are no warm air coming out from the rear. Is the chiller kaput already? Was using it for my 4ft for 6 months until I read that it is undersized for a 4ft.


Check the brand of the chiller of your choice to see what is suitable for your tank volume... If the water in your tank does not cool down then your chiller is a goner...

----------


## muakmuak

> If the flowrate is under powered your chiller will spoil earlier... Check the website for your brand for the correct flowrate... If the chiller kicks in too often at too high a frequency at on & off it would spoil prematurely...
> 
> 
> 
> Check the brand of the chiller of your choice to see what is suitable for your tank volume...
> 
> 
> 
> Check the brand of the chiller of your choice to see what is suitable for your tank volume... If the water in your tank does not cool down then your chiller is a goner...


Hi Peter, thanks for the advice. 
I was definitely abusing the Resun CL-280 previously when using it for my 4x1.5x2. It was my bad for not doing enough research before being coaxed to buy the under-powered used chiller for my first tank. 

Currently I am using an Eheim 2224 for my new 2x1.5x1.5. Saw in other threads that there are many other bros using CL-280 for 2ft. Am just wondering if it is worth repairing or should I get another new/used chiller. Appreciate advice from other bros whom had experience in chiller. 

One last question, saw some 2nd hand chiller selling in marine forums. How do I flush those chillers if I intend to use it for my CRS tank?

Cheers!

----------


## joeyttk

run the chiller in a tank of fleshwater, and do 100&#37; wc. repeat it for a couple of times

----------


## muakmuak

Thanks Joey. Are there any guys out there who can do this for a fee? If yes, roughly how much is charged? Just like to compare if it is worth it to get a 2nd hand chiller for marine for the conversion.

Thanks.

----------


## joeyttk

hi bro, it is pretty straight forward. I do not think it is worth paying for such a service. 

firstly, what fish/flora are u intending to keep when converted to fresh water. If they are not demanding fish, u will be fine doing the freshwater flush yourself. Most fish tolerate a little salinity. and if u flush your chiller over 7 days, and change the water everyday, u should be quite safe. 

if your chiller uses an external pump, u do not even need to turn on your chiller, u just need to run the pump in a pail or small tank and cycle it for 7 days (with a WC change everyday)

----------


## Sailfin

Folks,

Anyones know where to get a good deal for Arctica Chillers range?

Thanks in advance.. :Grin:

----------


## muakmuak

> hi bro, it is pretty straight forward. I do not think it is worth paying for such a service. 
> 
> firstly, what fish/flora are u intending to keep when converted to fresh water. If they are not demanding fish, u will be fine doing the freshwater flush yourself. Most fish tolerate a little salinity. and if u flush your chiller over 7 days, and change the water everyday, u should be quite safe. 
> 
> if your chiller uses an external pump, u do not even need to turn on your chiller, u just need to run the pump in a pail or small tank and cycle it for 7 days (with a WC change everyday)


Thanks Joey!

----------


## dnsfpl

any budget chiller for 2 feet tank?
weather getting hot my shrimps cannot take it anymore  :Sad:

----------


## noblespirit

[quote=Aquaculture;246888]Thank you for assisting in the poll. It would really help me decide which brand I may be buying.

I am considering on using a chiller to cool my tank. May you please share your experience and help clear some concerns I have;

1) What would the increase in electricity charges be per month? 

it depends on the volume of water and the light intensity.and how often does it kicks in?average bill $40 to $50 


2) During start up or when the condenser kick in. Is the noise really 
noticeable? 

noise level is acceptable.not really noticable.

3) Would the condenser generate a lot of heat?

yes, all chiller will generate alot of heat.


i have two chiller running in two of my tank.both from teco. model are: teco tr 20 (new model form teco)
and another older teco model:RA 240 (already 8years old)

----------


## html1820

What are the content in your tank bro, does it justify to invest a chiller!!!!

----------


## wongkk

> Hi Peter, thanks for the advice. 
> I was definitely abusing the Resun CL-280 previously when using it for my 4x1.5x2. It was my bad for not doing enough research before being coaxed to buy the under-powered used chiller for my first tank. 
> 
> Currently I am using an Eheim 2224 for my new 2x1.5x1.5. Saw in other threads that there are many other bros using CL-280 for 2ft. Am just wondering if it is worth repairing or should I get another new/used chiller. Appreciate advice from other bros whom had experience in chiller. 
> 
> One last question, saw some 2nd hand chiller selling in marine forums. How do I flush those chillers if I intend to use it for my CRS tank?
> 
> Cheers!


 
I pour some household vinegar into the chiller and let it sit for a day. This will soften the built up residue inside the chiller. After that flush it few times to get rid of the vinegar and residue....

----------


## Oliverpool

I thought I ask this question here as I am still waiting for Teco and Haelia to reply to my query. 

Is it possible or good to run a chiller on its side as long as the chiller air inlet and exhaust is not blocked in any way? Been looking for a suitable chiller to use for my nano as I intent to rear CRS sometime but have limited "height" space under my side table where my tank is located. 

Teco manuals seems to indicate that this is not advisable. The first few page of their manual indicates that their chiller might come shipped not with their right side up. If so, its a good idea to put the unit upright and leave it there for 30 mins so that the coolant has time to stablise before switching it on to prevent compressor failure. this seems to indicate that running the chiller on its side is not a good idea. 

Oh, I did contact the Singapore Teco dealer and they said it was ok. The main worry was the increase possibility of the water input/output leak due to its unnature position. 

Hopefully someone has some experience on this matter.

----------


## Guppy77

am Using Gex 210 Chiller, very good very quiet, veryy fast cooling, titanium exchanger same as artica

----------


## Ark

Petmart is having some kind of promotion for arctica i think now, i got mine arctica 1/10 hp chiller at a very good price. ^.6

----------


## darrentyl

Care to share the details? Or maybe you can SMS me @ 98761678.

Thanks..




> Petmart is having some kind of promotion for arctica i think now, i got mine arctica 1/10 hp chiller at a very good price. ^.6

----------


## tobi

> Care to share the details? Or maybe you can SMS me @ 98761678.
> 
> Thanks..


I want to know about the arctica chiller promo as well. Can pm me? Thanks.

----------


## yschua

can share the promo with me?? looking to get a 1/5.. thanks..

----------


## Noobz

> Petmart is having some kind of promotion for arctica i think now, i got mine arctica 1/10 hp chiller at a very good price. ^.6


Bro can pm what the promo?

----------

